# Eprom TV Philips Fallas dificiles.



## KARAPALIDA

Bueno gente, despues de renegar muchisimo con un TV Philips 20pt4331, ante una falla rara, por lo menos para mi.

El tv ingresa con el vertical plegado en la zona inferior, sin audio, y sin reponder al control remoto.

Despues de hacer todos los paso y vericuetos, me doy conque la eprom estaba desprogramada   

Programe el Ic y buala todo ok. Sale con papas fritas.

Bueno en muchas ocaciones los philips ni siquiera arrancan por culpa de dichas memorias, leyendo un informe de philips argentina, me doy conque un condensador entre D y S del FET de la fuente causa una oscilacion que termina por desprogramar la mem   

ahi les dejo los data eprom de varios(una banda ) tv philips. Saludos


----------



## MaMu

Muy buen aporte. Muchas gracias.


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Un poco mas de estos entretenidos (hdp) tv philips.

Chasis, información presisa y modos service de varios philips


----------



## etcheg

tengo un tv philips 21",luego de prenderlo se apaga al termino de un tiempo muy corto, quedando la luz  de stanbay destellando.¿que puede estar pasando?


----------



## electrodan

Yo tengo una philips que prende con una imagen media roja y se queda en standby, creo que es la humedad porque cuando la paso a un ambiente mas seco se arregla.


----------



## tiopepe123

Para etcheg, lo tipico cambia los condensadores electroliticos del secundario del transformadorr de alimentacion, suelen ser 6-7, estan justo despues de los diodos rectificadores.
Tambien cambia uno de 1uf/100V electrolitico en el primario si tu TV utiliza un integrado regulador TDA4605.

electrodan: Si se  queda en standby  suele ser un tema de ondensadores, que salga roja puede ser un simptoma de envejecimiento del TV mas que una averia, seguramente apreciaras un halo en las imagenes de color rojo.


----------



## ricardodeni

hola etcheg , si no se soluciona la falla con lo que te dijo tiopepe tenes que cambiarle el integrado de vertical ,falla tipica del philips.

saludos.


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Hola, aca te dejo los codigos de error de los equipos Philips

CODIGOS DE ERROR 

En caso de fallos no intermitentes, borre la memoria de errores antes de iniciar la reparación para evitar que los códigos de error "antiguos" estén presentes. Si es posible compruebe todo el contenido de las memorias de error. En algunas situaciones un código de error es solamente el RESULTADO de otro código de error (y no la causa real). 



Nota: 

Un fallo en la circuitería de detección de protección también puede producir una protección. 



Error 0 Sin error. 

Error 1 Rayos-x (sólo para equipos en Estados Unidos). 

Error 2 Protección de corriente de haz elevada y protección este/oeste horizontal. 

Protección del haz alto activa; el equipo cambia a protección; el código de error 2 se coloca en la memoria de errores; el indicador LED parpadeará 2 veces (repetidamente). 

Como el nombre indica, la causa de esta protección es una corriente de haz demasiada alta, (pantalla brillante con líneas de retorno). Compruebe si la alimentación de +200V del panel del tubo de rayos catódicos está presente. Si la tensión está presente, la causa más probable es el panel del tubo de rayos catódicos o el tubo de imagen. Desconecte el panel del tubo para determinar la causa. Si la tensión de +200V no está presente, compruebe el R3340 (panel del tubo - B), R3485 y D6485 (Deflexión horizontal - A2). 



Protección este-oeste: 

Si esta protección está activa, la causa podría ser alguna de las siguientes; 

· bobina de deflexión horizontal 5445 

· bobina del linealidad 5457 

· condensador de corrección-S 2466/2468 

· condensador de retorno 2465 

· etapa de salida de línea 

· cortocircuito de: 

· diodo de retorno 6460 

· transformador este-oeste (bobina puente) 5465/5470 o 5463/5471 (dependiendo de la versión) 

· condensador de corrección-S 2457 

· transistor de potencia este-oeste 7460 o transistor de activación 7461 

Error 3 protección vertical/cuadro. 

No se detectan pulsos en la patilla 47 del microprocesador principal 7600 (panel A7). 



Si esta protección está activa, la causa podría ser alguna de las siguientes: 

· Circuito integrado 7401 defectuoso 

· Circuito abierto de la bobina de deflexión vertical 

· Vlotaux +11V no está presente y/o Vlotaux -11V no está presente 

· Resistencia 3409 

Error 4 Procesador de sonido, error IIC (MSP3415D).. 

El procesador de sonido no responde al microcontrolador. 



Error 5 Error de arranque Bimos (bit POR). 

El registro de arranque Bimos está alterado o la línea IIC al Bimos siempre está en estado bajo o no hay alimentación en la patilla 12 del Bimos. Este error suele detectarse durante el arranque, por lo que impedirá que el equipo se ponga en marcha. 



Error 6 Error Bimos IIC (TDA8844). 

Observe que este error también aparece como resultado de los códigos de error 4 (en ese caso el Bimos podría no ser el problema real). 



Error 7 Error IIC general. Esto ocurrirá en los siguientes casos: 

· El SCL o SDA está cortocircuitado a tierra. 

· El SCL está cortocircuitado al SDA. 

· La conexión SDA o SCL en el microcontrolador está en circuito abierto. 

Error 8 error de la RAM interna del microprocesador. 

La prueba de la RAM interna del microcontrolador indicó un error en la memoria interna del microcontrolador (comprobada durante el arranque); 



Error 9 error de config.ción de la EEPROM (error de "checksum"), la EEPROM está modificada. 

Error 10 error IIC, error EEPROM. La memoria NV (EEPROM) no responde al microcontrolador. 

Error 11 error IIC, sintonizador PLL. El sintonizador ha sido modificado o la línea IIC al sintonizador está en estado bajo o no hay alimentación presente en la patilla 9, patilla 6 o patilla 7 del sintonizador. 

Error 12 lazo de calibracin de la corriente de negro inestable (proteccin).



Philips. y la p.. Madre que lo tiro eh las patas . jajaja Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123

Philips es una gran marca con productos de pesima calidad, inferior que algunas con marca blanca.

Han descubierto que no es necesario vender TV de cierta calidad, ya que la marca se vende sola.

Como es grande tienen la tecnologia para abaratar al maximo los costos por eso las fuentes de alimentacion son autoscilantes y luego pasan cosas cuando las piezas empiezan a envejecer.

Solucion no comprar ni recomendar philips ya que por un precio inferior tienes una sin marca de la misma calidad.

Por cierto tampoco compreis de modernas con TDT son sordas y ademas dificiles de programar y ordenar, por el mismo precio tienes una samsung que tienen un poco mas de calidad.


----------



## HIRHOSHY

En primera gracias por los aportes subidos , segundo , no le tengan tanto temor a estos equipos , que la gran mayoria hasta donde pude resolverlos es problemas de trc o pantallas o zocalos , o incluso dentro del zocalo sacar el blindaje que llevan, o incluso en la gran mayoria cuanco prenden y apagan , hacer primero un backup del e2p para luego copiar de otro modelo similar y recien ojo recien proceder a limpiar el trc y listo, por lo menos a mi los que me l legaron los solucione asi y hasta el momento todo bien


----------



## unleased!

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> Por cierto tampoco compreis de modernas con TDT son sordas y ademas dificiles de programar y ordenar, por el mismo precio tienes una samsung que tienen un poco mas de calidad.


 Samsumg es una marca decente. La que no te recomiendo es siemens, revientan como castañas, sobre todo un modelo que me dieron a reparar el otro dia, el TDT Siemens Gigaset M340 T EPG Eran dos y del mismo dueño   


			
				HIRHOSHY dijo:
			
		

> En primera gracias por los aportes subidos , segundo , no le tengan tanto temor a estos equipos , que la gran mayoria hasta donde pude resolverlos es problemas de trc o pantallas o zocalos , o incluso dentro del zocalo sacar el blindaje que llevan, o incluso en la gran mayoria cuanco prenden y apagan , hacer primero un backup del e2p para luego copiar de otro modelo similar y recien ojo recien proceder a limpiar el trc y listo, por lo menos a mi los que me l legaron los solucione asi y hasta el momento todo bien


 El mayor problema son las de ahora que vienen en formato smd todo y la mitad de los componentes ya ni traen el código, o por lo menos no se lo encuentro ni usando la lupa.

Karapalida muchas gracias por el aporte!

salu2


----------



## HIRHOSHY

Bueno amigos, prueben lo siguiente y veran que si o si el tv philips , no se apagara, normalmente al prender demora unos 5 a 8 segundos en apagarse, ahora  hagan lo siguiente , entren al codigo de service , lo mas pronto que puedan entren donde dice AKB estara en cero ( 0 ) coloquenlo en 1 luego en el flyback con el screen aumentenlo a maximo , aparecera lineas de retrazo , lo van bajando de a poco hasta que desaparescan las lineas de retardo , y vean que en ese estado jamas se volvera a apagar el televisor, ahora eso nos indica que la falla esta en.............exacto ahi mismo jeje saludos de mi bella ciudad Cochabamba- Bolivia


----------



## edgardo2004

hola, tengo un TV Philips modelo 21PT6441/44 chasis L03.1 LAA, con problemas en el sonido, al encender el sonido es demasiado bajo y no sube ni baja el volumen, a pesar de que en la pantalla sale la imagen de las barritas que indican que se esta aumentando o disminuyendo el volumen del sonido, y despues de unos minutos el sonido desaparece completamente, rastreando el audio este llega normal hasta las entradas del IC AN7522N (pines 6 y 8 de dicho IC), ya descarte el IC salida de audio AN7522N colocando uno nuevo pero sigue igual, al parecer la señal de control de volumen que ingresa al pin 9 del IC AN7522N y que viene de pin 4 del IC TDA9377 es la que causa el problema y por eso sospecho de la EEPROM, lleva una 24C16WP, quisiera saber si alguien me puede proporcionar la DATA EPROM de este modelo para grabarla en una memoria nueva. Si alguno de Uds. tiene alguna sugerencia adicional, les agradeceré me la hagan saber. Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## edgardo2004

hola nuevamente, revise mas detenidamente la salida del control de volumen (pin 4 del TDA9377) y que va al pin 9 del IC salida de audio (AN7522N) y presenta -0.5v (negativo) cuando debe haber un voltaje positivo de +0.1v a +0.5v según se aumente o disminuya el volumen, desconecte el pin 9 del IC AN7522N  y el sonido salio  fuerte (al maximo) y logicamente el volumen no controla, volvi a conectar el pin 9 del AN7522N y desconecte un diodo 1N4148 que va a esta linia de volumen y que viene de filamentos a traves de una resistencia de 100K y un condensador de 4.7uf/16v con un zener de 2.7v y el audio funciono normalmente, sube y baja el volumen aunque me parece que de la mitad al maxiomo es muy fuerte, al parecer esta linia que viene de filamentos actua como un limitador, voy a proceder a cambiar el zener de 2.7v que me parece no esta correcto, el resto de componentes  los probe y están bien, despues de terminar esta reparación les pasaré los numero de piezas de esos componentes para que quede más claro. Saludos.


----------



## edgardo2004

Solución: Condensador electrolitico C2444 (470uf/16v) defectuoso, lo cambie y el audio funciono perfectamente así como el control de volumen. Saludos.


----------



## KARAPALIDA

excelente edgardo2004

Buen trabajo


----------



## HIRHOSHY

Xcelente informe de tu sintoma , felicidades


----------



## unleased!

hola karapalida, tengo una duda, 

que programador usas para programar las memorias?

Se puede construir? hay planos en internet?

Siempre las he comprado programadas por lo que no tengo ni idea de como se programan.

Saludos!


----------



## KARAPALIDA

el mas comun de todos el que trae de ejemplo el pony prog uno serial. 

Ahora me agarraste llendome, mañana te lo detallo. 

Saludos


----------



## amadeo herrera

tengo un tv philips de 29 que no encendía le cambié el integrado de fuente y arrancó pero quedó con la imagen totalmente chica tanto vertical como horizontalmente y sin sonido. El modelo del tv es 29 pt 8457/ 77. Quisiera encontrar la solución para esta falla. ¿Será la memoria?desde ya agradezco la deferencia.


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Es muy posible que sea la memoria-. 

Repare varias fallas con ese sintoma y era la memoria. 

Saludos


----------



## warnner

ketal kara palida gusto en saludarte soy un novato en el area y tengo una tv phillips 29pt6667/85 que se apaga y se vuelve loca no enciende del boton power solo del control de volumen o canales, se cambia de canal en forma de sacan, la trate de configurar, puse el volumen v- presione el display del contlol remoto al mismo tiempo ,se deplego el menu de fabrica oprimi la tecla ok del cont rem y se desplego la leyenda espere, despues aparecop la palabra ok y funciono como diez min y se apago,que devo hacer y que valores devo usar en la programacion?, cave señalar que esta trabajando con los mismos y no le he cambiado nada a estos. espero tu respuesta gracias.


----------



## simetv

Un saludo a los colegas y perdonen la intromisión pero tengo un problema con un tv Philips 20pt424a/77b.
El inconveniente es que llego al taller con problema de vertical y el flyback, lo cual se reparo pero ahora al encenderlo la imagen es perfecta pero con un cartel de erro cuyos números son 211600 y no tiene audio cambie también la memoria y el integrado de audio pero no surgió ningún efecto por dicho motivo acudo a ustedes para ver si entre todos y si están de acuerdo brindarme alguna opinión para ver por donde puedo seguir con esta reparación e intentar solucionarla.
Desde ya muchas gracias y un fuerte abrazo a todos.


----------



## drekc

Hola muy buen dia a todos!!!
Con el fin de compartir conocimientoss dejo un archivo adjunto acerca de la memoria EEPROM, espero les sirva como a mi me a servido.... saludos y suerte
sofIII....



			
				drekc dijo:
			
		

> Hola muy buen dia a todos!!!
> Con el fin de compartir conocimientoss dejo un archivo adjunto acerca de la memoria EEPROM, espero les sirva como a mi me a servido.... saludos y suerte
> sofIII....



jajaja que cosas no!! ahra si se los dejo...

ahora si ahi ta el archivooo


----------



## avefenix586

saludos,las fallas de memorias eeprom se estan presentando continuamente en tv de origen chino encontre una pagina muy interesante dodnde se puededescargar varios boletines en forma gratuita y lo mas importante que esta completa, por alli estan copiando los boletines y lo estan presentando como suyos y lo peor en forma incompleta les recomiendo la pagina es www.guiatecnica.webs.com 
atte.
cali aji


----------



## ManuelDelgado

hola amigos soy nuevo en el foro asi q aqntes q nada un gran saludo para tod@s. bueno en tambien pidiendo ayuda con un televisor philips de 33' el televisor al conectarlo a la red y darle power parece q va a encender y enciende la lus de powr y llega a largar algo de alta por el chupete pero enseguida se corta y empiezan a parpadear la luz de power y otras como la de mute y otra mas, crei q podria ser el flyback pero se lo desolde y la conecte sin el flyback pero la falla es la misma. espero porfavor me ayuden pues me encantaria reparar esta tv pues me encanta. el Modelo es: philips 33FL1785/78R.
desde ya muchas gracias y un saludo para tod@s l@s forer@s...


----------



## YURI LOZADA

Hola q  tal a todos un favor ps quiero saber como entrar al modo de servicio de un tv philps y tambien quisiera saber como programar la memoria eeprom de este tv.
Les estare muy agradecidos


----------



## marcfma

SI se te complica para programarla, se soluciona cambiandola?


----------



## horaman

hola de lapaz  el alto saludos a todos

tengo un problema con uno de 29" tenia el transistor horizontal quemado lo reeemplace, ahora enciende con la imagen acortada alos costados pero se apaga a los pocos segundos ayuda porfa.


----------



## marcfma

Revisa urgente el yugo.Y tambien el capacitor de ancho horizontal (uno de baja capacidad y 1600V que se encuentra conectado sobre el colector del tensistor H.Tambien puede ser baja tension de la fuente.Suerte


----------



## zenon

hola amigos del foro si me pueden ayudar a conseguir los datos de una eeprom de tv philips el modelo es pr 1917 c 125 y el chasis es 19a800 7561 de antemano gracias por la ayuda que puedan proporcionarme zenon


----------



## adrian2008

hola, como están, les quiero hacer una preguntita no se si tenga que ver con lo que se menciona aquí pero el asunto es que no veo por ningún lado para poder crear un nuevo tema, bueno sin mas preámbulos mi inquietud es la siguiente: tengo una tv de 29 que estoy reparando, y me toco llevármela para la casa, pero solo me lleve la maquina ahora lo que yo quiero es saber si se puede probar esta maquina en una pantalla de 21" o si tal vez esta resulte explotando o algo por el estilo por ser la maquina de una de 29.


----------



## addonis

Que tal espero se encuentren bien, tengo un lcd philips 37pfl5332d/37 el led rojo parpadea 5 veces y se apaga y vuelve a repetir la falla ... alguien puede ayudarme a diagnosticar esta falla.. de antemano muchas gracias y saludos


----------



## claudio marin

Mi problema es el siguiente en un TV Philips LS2641 C121 que al enchufarlo suena un pitito el cual lo producía el BU2508DF de 10 Amp, al sacarlo la fuente me da 130V en el colector, por lo cual le coloque el D1877 que es de 6amp, el TV encendió pero duro 40 minutos mas menos y lo quemo ..a otro dia le coloque uno  de 10Amp y el tv duro una semana y volvio a quemarlo ,asi eh puesto uno de 12amp y sigue durando unos diaz luego vuelve a ponerse en corto ...alguna sujerencia se agradece saludos a todos ....


----------



## flacojuan

que mas claudio, mira.... en verdad no conosco el modelo.... pero esa tension de 130V estaria bien?. lo cersioraste con el manual de servicio?.  bueno si el tv se ve imagen perfecta sin ruido ni nada parecido. y la tension de la funte esta perfecta, cambia el capacitor que esta en paralelo con la salida horizontal. pero te cuento que por aqui, esos transistores dejan mucho que desear, es decir son truchos... yo pruebo con el D2499. que para mi ha sido lo mejorcito que me anduvo. claro este tiene diodo damper incluido por lo que tienes que sacar o desconectar el que esta en el circuito. claro eso lo digo por el numero que me mencionaste arriba estos no lo usan........ espero que te pueda servir de algo.

solo una pregunta. te dedicas a la reparacion de estos equipos????


----------



## Luis015

hola a todos mi problema es que tengo un tv philips de 21" el cual enciende sin audio ni video, pero a los 5 segundos se apaga y queda intermitente la alta tension por otros 5segundos el problema comenzo por un cerramiento en el vertical superior.
ya medi todos los voltajes y estam bien.


Agradezco su colaboracion


----------



## raul8

KARAPALIDA dijo:


> Un poco mas de estos entretenidos (hdp) tv philips.
> 
> Chasis, información presisa y modos service de varios philips



Gracias loco me salvaste la vida!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## canibalismo

edgardo2004 dijo:


> hola, tengo un TV Philips modelo 21PT6441/44 chasis L03.1 LAA, con problemas en el sonido, al encender el sonido es demasiado bajo y no sube ni baja el volumen, a pesar de que en la pantalla sale la imagen de las barritas que indican que se esta aumentando o disminuyendo el volumen del sonido, y despues de unos minutos el sonido desaparece completamente, rastreando el audio este llega normal hasta las entradas del IC AN7522N (pines 6 y 8 de dicho IC), ya descarte el IC salida de audio AN7522N colocando uno nuevo pero sigue igual, al parecer la señal de control de volumen que ingresa al pin 9 del IC AN7522N y que viene de pin 4 del IC TDA9377 es la que causa el problema y por eso sospecho de la EEPROM, lleva una 24C16WP, quisiera saber si alguien me puede proporcionar la DATA EPROM de este modelo para grabarla en una memoria nueva. Si alguno de Uds. tiene alguna sugerencia adicional, les agradeceré me la hagan saber. Gracias por su ayuda.



Hola Edgardo2004 tengo un problema parecido al tuyo. Tengo un 21pt5433 chasis L03.1AA como el tuyo. En fin cuando enciendo el tv el sonido no se oye a pesar de que aumento con el control remoto luego de unos segundos se escuchan unos ruidos raros y finalmente se oye el sonido con ruido bajando su intensidad hasta el silencio mismo. Revise lo siguiente:
 *tension de alimentacion AN7522 ok(11.8v)
 *entrada de audio los canales ok
 *tension de control de volumen(pin 9 de AN7522) -0.04v a minimo(en este se oye muy bajito) y -0.05v maximo
 *tension de pin 4 de tda9370 0.08v a minimo  2.5v a maximo volumen
 Bien ahora no veo ningun zener como limitar¡dor de tension solo capacitores y resistencias las revise a todos y estan correctas.
 El AN7522 no puede ser porque amplifica hice tu prueba y le desconecte el pin 9 y funca
 El tda9370 tampoco porque regula la tension con respecto al volumen.
 Puede ser que tu problema haiga sido el capacitor de filtro que alimenta a el tda9370. Pero mi problema es otro no es cierto? ya que el tda me entrga tension correcta por el pin 4.
Una alternativa que se me ocurre es conectar la pata 9 directamente con el pin 4 por medio de un diodo para limitar la tension un poco. Te adjunto el circuito que va desde el pin 4 del tda hasta el pin 9 del AN7522 Gracias por tu tiempo y espero tu respuestas con ansias. Atte. Canibalismo
PD: El circuito adjuntos es el del manual de servicio solo uni los diagramas linea por linea


----------



## flaco yo

hola  yo tengo varios sintomas  con el Philips 21pt6456/77 - para empesar el audio es un bramido y el vertical cuando prende la imagen esta en el centro de la pantalla y cuando le pongo la antena se sube y queda la franja negra el la parte inferior de la pantalla .
he canbiado por nuevos los trancistores vertical y me queda cerrado por completo , solo una linea en el centro de la pantalla , reeplace unas resistencias con un valor dudoso y todos los electroliticos  del vertical.
persiste el problema un capacitor de 22 nano y ya se me terminaron las ideas . 
que aconsejan hacer para seguir ´probando ????


----------



## gerardo tovar

hola amigos.

quería saber que numero es el flyback de una philips modelo 26LL590221  chasis 25f800 7583   por favor si alguien tiene el dato. Al parecer se despego la etiqueta.

 (solo tiene un numero el la parte de abajo donde estan los pines de soldadura,  pero no se si es ese 1187VE91373)

gracias de antemano.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Estuve leyendo y mas o menos se le parece 

Hola

tengo una *Philip 21 PT2682 */77b

este no tenia volumen y alguna falla y ahora directamente no prende y lo que si el led de Stamby parpadea 5 veces... Lo mismo desarme cheque nada quemado solo desgaste lo normal...

puede que sea esta falla 

saludo


----------



## luis arnoldo ocana

edgardo2004 dijo:


> hola, tengo un TV Philips modelo 21PT6441/44 chasis L03.1 LAA, con problemas en el sonido, al encender el sonido es demasiado bajo y no sube ni baja el volumen, a pesar de que en la pantalla sale la imagen de las barritas que indican que se esta aumentando o disminuyendo el volumen del sonido, y despues de unos minutos el sonido desaparece completamente, rastreando el audio este llega normal hasta las entradas del IC AN7522N (pines 6 y 8 de dicho IC), ya descarte el IC salida de audio AN7522N colocando uno nuevo pero sigue igual, al parecer la señal de control de volumen que ingresa al pin 9 del IC AN7522N y que viene de pin 4 del IC TDA9377 es la que causa el problema y por eso sospecho de la EEPROM, lleva una 24C16WP, quisiera saber si alguien me puede proporcionar la DATA EPROM de este modelo para grabarla en una memoria nueva. Si alguno de Uds. tiene alguna sugerencia adicional, les agradeceré me la hagan saber. Gracias por su ayuda.



bueno vamos por partes lo que actualmente revisaste esta muy bien pero en este tipo de televisores tenes que revisar el c2444 este proviene del pin 5 del flyback y tiene que ver con el filamento del trc el c2444 es de 470uf 16 voltios si este esta malo no te da sonido o presenta la falla de que no baja ni sube el bolumen suerte atentamente luis arnoldo desde guatemala


----------

